# Hormone levels 6 months post rai w/ graves... And pregnancy post rai with graves



## Jackajacka42 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi-

I had the RAI treatment back in July 2012, and after 4 months my levels were still pretty high so the doc pretty much told me I'd either need to do it again or stay on anti-thyroid meds (currently on 20mg methimozole). I was ok with staying on antithyroids because after having loads of time waiting after the rai I did some research and personally felt I had given up too easily and rushed into the rai without trying out a few other less aggressive approaches first (like eating gluten free). I decided a few weeks ago that I'd try cutting most gluten out of my diet and see what happened-- my labs today blew my mind TSH 6.7 ft4 .83 ft3 2.6. I'm not suggesting cutting out gluten caused my numbers to all of the sudden shift (last labs 12/10/12 TSH 1.4 ft4 1.03) but I was sort of wondering if anyone has had a similar experience? I've been on 20mg daily of methimozole since nov 5. I was hoping that since I've hit the 6 month mark post rai that my husband and I could start trying for a baby, but I'm not sure that's going to be the case now. Could the rai finally be finishing the job this late in the "game"? Has any gotten pregnant post rai? What has the drs told you about the criteria? How does Graves affect pregnancy?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't answer your questions about Graves and pregnancy since I had all mine before I even knew I had thyroid problems, not to mention I was bouncing between Graves and Hashi's.

I can however tell you though that six months before your thyroid fully dies out isn't unheard of. In fact, from what I've read you aren't typically told you will need to repeat until after your 6 month labs. Sounds like you need to stop the methamazole if you haven't already and then see where your labs are.


----------

